# Jeder beginnt ganz Unten



## Olafxiv (10. Dez 2003)

Hallo ihr!

Hab mich schon immer fürs Programmieren interessiert. Jetzt kommt plötzlich Java fürs Handy!
Sitze jetzt schon seit gut 2 wochen immer vor dem Computer und spiel mich so herum, durchforste Foren und hab schon ein Buch gelesen:Java 2 Micro Edition (Das Einsteigerseminar). Doch richtige anhaltepunkte hab ich bis jetzt nicht gefunden... Ich will jetzt einen Taschenrechner programmieren und weiß nichteinmal, wie ich eine String (Zahl aus Textfeld) in einen Int umwandle! Bitte um hilfe und oder hilfreiche Links!


----------



## bröggle (10. Dez 2003)

fang am besten nicht mit der programmierung fürs handy an, sondern schau dir erst java direkt an...
Einsteigerbuch: Jetzt lerne ich Java von M&T
oder www.javabuch.de

dort wird zwar dieses Thema nicht behandelt, aber die grundzüge müssten dieselben sein


----------



## Lemy (11. Dez 2003)

```
int x = Integer.parseInt("text");
```


allerdings ist hier zu beachten, dass eine exception auftreten kann (wenn man zum Beispiel versucht buchstaben in zu einem int-wert zu parsen), die mit einem try-catch-block aufgefangen werden muss ...



z.B.:


```
public int String2Int (String eingabetext) throws NumberFormat Exception
{

   int x = 0;  //initialisierung

   try
   {
       x = Integer.parseInt(eingabetext);
   }
   catch (NumberFormatException e)
   {
      e.getMessage();
   }

   return x;
}
```


Ich hoffe ich konnte soweit erstmal helfen ....


ciao


Lemy


----------

